# Moving from ezjail to qjail



## basbebe (Jan 28, 2016)

Since ezjail doesn't seem to have been updated for a long time and qjail seems to be a little bit more modern I'm planning to switch.

Is it possible to just migrate my existing jails from one manager to the other without problems?

Are there any resources about this?

Thank you!


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 28, 2016)

basbebe said:


> ezjail doesn't seem to have been updated for a long time


sysutils/ezjail was last updated in November 2015: http://erdgeist.org/posts/2015/ezjail-342.html


----------



## basbebe (Jan 28, 2016)

But I'm missing some features and I keep getting problems every time I update / upgrade.


----------



## basbebe (Jan 31, 2016)

see
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ezjail-update-unfinished.54914/#post-309988

I also read somewhere that the way ezjails configures jails will be deprecated with FreeBSD 11.

I'm considering iocage as well.
Are there any opinions about these two?


----------



## basbebe (Jan 31, 2016)

getopt said:


> Please be more specific on both.


e.g. I keep getting errors about missing folders whenever I update / upgrade


----------



## protocelt (Jan 31, 2016)

basbebe said:


> e.g. I keep getting errors about missing folders whenever I update / upgrade


Can you post the errors your getting? It's quite possible someone here may be able to help you fix them if your interested. Additionally, sysutls/iocage requires ZFS just so your aware.


----------



## basbebe (Jan 31, 2016)

I already linked to it:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ezjail-update-unfinished.54914/#post-309988

Is it correct that ezjail won't work with FreeBSD 11 anymore?

Testing sysutils/iocage at the moment.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 31, 2016)

basbebe said:


> I already linked to it:
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ezjail-update-unfinished.54914/#post-309988


Yes, I missed the link for some reason. My apologies for that.



basbebe said:


> Is it correct that ezjail won't work with FreeBSD 11 anymore?


I don't know what the status or future outlook is for sysutils/ezjail in regards to FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE however it's used by plenty of users so it's doubtful to me it won't be updated to run well on 11.0-RELEASE.


----------



## basbebe (Feb 1, 2016)

protocelt said:


> Yes, I missed the link for some reason. My apologies for that.
> 
> 
> I don't know what the status or future outlook is for sysutils/ezjail in regards to FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE however it's used by plenty of users so it's doubtful to me it won't be updated to run well on 11.0-RELEASE.


Of course I hope so as well but this message also has been around for a while:

```
/etc/rc.d/jail: WARNING: Per-jail configuration via jail_* variables  is obsolete.  Please consider to migrate to /etc/jail.conf.
```


----------



## protocelt (Feb 1, 2016)

basbebe said:


> Of course I hope so as well but this message also has been around for a while:
> 
> ```
> /etc/rc.d/jail: WARNING: Per-jail configuration via jail_* variables  is obsolete.  Please consider to migrate to /etc/jail.conf.
> ```


That is only a warning. It doesn't mean ezjail(7) doesn't work correctly or is broken in any way. I manage my jail(s) manually but from what I understand the warning is just saying that using the old method of rc.conf for jail configuration is deprecated and you should switch to using /etc/jail.conf instead.


----------

